# Bật mí bạn cách ngâm nước trị hôi chân hiệu quả



## Tuyết 8291 (3/10/19)

Mồ hôi chân là nỗi khiếp sợ của những ai đang mắc phải chứng bệnh này. Tuy bệnh không nguy hiểm tới sức khoẻ của người bệnh nhưng giả dụ ko được chữa trị kịp thời thì bệnh sẽ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp tới tâm lý của người bệnh. Chính vì thế, để bạn ko còn phải chịu khổ sở vì chứng đổ mồ hôi chân tay gây ra thì bạn hãy tham khảo ngay 5+ loại nước ngâm chân trị hôi chân hiệu quả.



​*Nguyên nhân gây ra mồ hôi chân *
Nguyên nhân căn bản dẫn đến trạng thái chân bạn đổ mồ hôi và bốc mùi khó chịu là do tuyến mồ hôi ở chân tiết ra cộng có với mẫu vi khuẩn có sẵn trên da. Hiện trạng này ngày một để lâu sẽ khiến cho chân bạn bốc mùi nồng nực và càng khó điều trị hơn. Bên cạnh đó, bệnh đổ mồ hôi chân còn do một số nhân tố sau đây: những người có cấu tạo ra thuộc các cái da dầu, da nhờn thường dễ bị mắc chứng tăng tiết mồ hôi chân. Thường xuyên bị cănng thẳng, stress hay ko vệ sinh chân, giày dép sạch sẽ.

*Loại nước mồ hôi chân hiệu quả*
Để chữa hôi chân hiệu quả và an toàn với làn da mẫn cảm của bạn thì hãy tham khảo ngay các loại nước trị hôi chân hiệu quả như sau nhé.

*Ngâm chân bằng vỏ bưởi*
Bưởi là mẫu quả vô cùng phải chăng cho sức khoẻ của con người, đặc biệt là vỏ bưởi. Trong vỏ bưởi mang phần lớn tinh dầu, vitamin A, C với tác dụng diệt khuẩn hiệu quả. Cùng lúc mùi hương của vỏ bưởi sẽ giúp át đi mùi hôi chân của bạn. Để thực hiện mẫu nước ngâm chân này thì bạn chỉ cần lấy vỏ bưởi nướng trên bếp khoảng 5 phút. Sau đó gắp ra để nguội rồi bỏ vào túi vải ngâm trong nước khoảng 10 phút. Sau cùng là bạn chỉ cần cho chân vào ngâm trong khoảng 15 -30 phút rồi lau lại bằng khăn mềm. Chịu khó ngâm chân hằng ngày sẽ làm chứng mồ hôi chân của bạn được cải thiện.

*Ngâm chân bằng nước dưa chuột*
Ít người nào biết được rằng trong dưa chuột có chứa rất nhiều thành phần như: Muối, Kali, Vitamin A,E và các nhân tố khác như Sắt, Canxi nên không những có thể khử mùi mồ hôi chân mà còn giúp bạn sở hữu đôi chân mềm mại. Mỗi ngày bạn chỉ cần xay nhuyễn 02 quả dưa chuột rồi thả vào nước sôi. Đợi cho đến lúc nước nguội bớt thì ngâm chân khoảng 20 phút.

*Dùng nước nha đam để ngâm chân*
Trong nha đam có chứa rất nhiều vitamin và axit folic mang tác dụng khử trùng, giảm viêm, giải nhiệt nên trị mồ hôi chân và tay hiệu quả. Hằng ngày bạn chỉ cần chuẩn bị một - hai nhánh cây nha đam sau ấy đem rửa sạch, cắt khúc và đổ thêm 1 ít nước vào đun sôi trong vòng 10 phút. Sau đó bắc ra để nguội và ngâm chân trong vòng 30 phút mỗi ngày.

*Ngâm chân bằng nước hoa cúc*
Bạn lấy 1 ít hoa cúc khô rồi đem đun cùng 1 lít nước sôi, để nguội rồi ngâm chân trong vòng 20 phút mỗi ngày sẽ cải thiện mùi mồ hôi chân.
Ngâm chân bằng sả, gừng, chanh: Để ngâm chân bạn chỉ cần chuẩn bị 3 -5 củ xả, một nhánh gừng, chanh thái lát mỏng. Sau đấy rửa sạch sả, gừng rồi đập cho khá dập. Cuối cùng cho phần nhiều nguyên liệu trên vào nồi rồi đun sôi trong vòng 5 phút. Tiếp ấy bắc ra cho bớt nóng và ngâm chân trong vòng 20 phút.
Bên cạnh các phương pháp này các bạn có thể lựa chọn sản phẩm thuốc được điều chế từ thiên nhiên chuyên đặc trị chứng mồ hôi trộm có uy tín trên thị trường và có thể điều trị tận gốc căn bệnh dựa trên lý luận y học phương Đông. Về vấn đề này, bạn với thể tham khảo Thuốc trị mồ hôi trộm Đức thịnh. Đây là sản phẩm trị mồ hôi trộm hiện đang được rất nhiều khách hàng tin tưởng và sử dụng.


----------



## Crazis.vn (16/10/19)

đúng thông tin mình rất cần ạ !!!


----------

